# Pa River?



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Going to make the trip to Pa Sat,never been there before. Could anyone point me in the place I should start?I have fished on the lake from walnut and elk but never the river for steelhead.I hear its a zoo but hey going to try itand see for myself. Any info would be great,thanks.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Pick a spot, if your catching fish don't leave, and most important get there early.

http://www.fisherie.com/Map4.asp
http://www.fisherie.com/Map5.asp
http://www.unclejohnselkcreekcamp.com/Web Cam.htm


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Elk, Walnut, the mile streams, they'll all have fish. If its not muddy you will be able to see pods of fish, so just walk until you find fish. Yes there will be tons of people, but if you do some walking you will find plenty of room, especially on Elk. 

Heres a pic of the zoo, circus, Walnut, nut house, whatever you want to call it. I think its worth the drive just to watch. I counted 48 people when its blown up on my computer, but since it's downsized its hard to tell.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll be heading up on Saturday if the gage are in sync. If Walnut and Elk are high and not fishable the mile creeks will be crowded. Last Saturday I fished Elk when the gage was 10.5 it was slightly muddy and the fish were on the move so the pods of fish were not to be found. By the afternoon the gage was at 8.5 and it was that nice green tint and the flow was great, fish started to settle down. The flow was just high enough to keep the locals from crowding the river and I had sections to my self. My back up plan is to fish 20 Mile upper section on Saturday if Elk is not fishable.

The Elk gage is still climbing, if it peaks around 30 and no rain Friday it might be fishable by Saturday.

The key to the crowds, if they can't see fish they won't wonder far from there car.

I enjoyed walnut once this year when the water was running high, half the crowds but as soon as you hooked a fish, someone would jump into your spot, I had to muscle my way back into my spot. It's a joke, I watched people go to there cars with stringers and come back for more, people walked into my spot to retrieve there snags, expect no etiquette. Still had fun watching the antics and watching fish swim up stream.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

That just looks pathetic to me.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

There are no fish, in PA.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> That just looks pathetic to me.


You dont know how right you are ..lol..! Ppl should not have to fish that bad ..lol..


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

That is rediculous.....whole New meaning to shooting fish in a barrel.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Forgot to mention the links to the two gages in erie for those that are interested.

Walnut Creek
Elk Creek, Brady Run

Yeah it's nuts, when I first started I was intimidated by the waters in Ohio because I did not know what I was doing, hooked up with some friends we started to fish in PA early in the season. Got hooked into chrome chasing immediately, yes it's was almost like fishing a funnel but I got a chance to see where fish were holding, tried out some flies I tied, and it gave me the confidence I needed to read ohio waters better.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

You gotta love WalNUTS.


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

would elk fish good on sat? How fast do they clear in Pa? Just dont want to waste my time and money for a one day pass,being my first time there. thanks


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Elk will fish Sat. If you look at the webcam there are already a bunch of guys fishin.



> but as soon as you hooked a fish, someone would jump into your spot, I had to muscle my way back into my spot.


That happened to me before. I fish it once or twice a year, just for fun, to watch all the clowns, and get my fix of combat fishing for the year, then go off to my secret little trout streams where I have never ever seen a person fishing it. It is very entertaining.


----------



## don34 (Sep 5, 2011)

is phildo in that picture? ha ha. i wanna go tp elk soon myself. but it would have to be during the week. i hope it would be less crowded!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

don34 said:


> is phildo in that picture? ha ha. i wanna go tp elk soon myself. but it would have to be during the week. i hope it would be less crowded!


Nope. I would be standing in the middle of the run, it's better when you can see them


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Elk and Walnut are closed for the season; a result of too much of everything as a result of too many fish..... Seriously, if the lake is calm, bring your boat and avoid the circus. I've fished over that way since the early 80's and the crowds last weekend were the worse I've ever seen, everything looked like the access during the peak of salmon runs years ago.

C510I


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

FYI-Elk and Walnut will both be gin clear tomorrow, with 100,000,000 people in every hole


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

There will be a million people down low, as there always is on Elk. Fishing further up river, you can find some serenity. 

-KSU


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

> with 100,000,000 people in every hole


Even if there are only 5 fish in the hole.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

KSUFLASH said:


> There will be a million people down low, as there always is on Elk. Fishing further up river, you can find some serenity.
> 
> -KSU


I would have to doubt that even, and yes even if there is only 5 fish in the hole


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Just got back from the elk, believe or not had river sections to my self again, went with a few friends they decided to try a different section I stayed and hooked into some fish and that was it the fish turned off by the time the water cleared up. Buds talked me into fishing the lower section, should have fished the upper section, maybe that's were all the Pa'ns went. Still great fall day, fished a new section, added to my gps for future reference. 

Have to check the camera to see if the pics are worth posting I'm still pinching my self about the lack of people.

Found a few pics...



















This was a pic from the previous week, guy above me landed this nice 13lb buck


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

ngski said:


> Just got back from the elk, believe or not had river sections to my self again, went with a few friends they decided to try a different section I stayed and hooked into some fish and that was it the fish turned off by the time the water cleared up. Buds talked me into fishing the lower section, should have fished the upper section, maybe that's were all the Pa'ns went. Still great fall day, fished a new section, added to my gps for future reference.
> 
> Have to check the camera to see if the pics are worth posting I'm still pinching my self about the lack of people.


We were up high, and I think that is where all the people went too....


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

What's funny is there are creeks all over that place that people refuse to do research on that produce just as good as elk and walnut. And you won't see a soul there......more browns in the other creeks also.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Carpman said:


> What's funny is there are creeks all over that place that people refuse to do research on that produce just as good as elk and walnut. And you won't see a soul there......more browns in the other creeks also.


That may be true, but when PA posts all the *PUBLIC ACCESS* by GPS locations of all the fishable spots for Steelhead on the web site, it's hard to find find spots that are not known, marked as private, or leased by Donny Beaver.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea the leased land is bs.....when i go up there i rarely see more than 10 people where i fish. It took a long time to find places but ill give a little hint.....the county auditor is your friend.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Carpman said:


> Yea the leased land is bs.....when i go up there i rarely see more than 10 people where i fish. It took a long time to find places but ill give a little hint.....the county auditor is your friend.



..lol..well yes been using it for years, and I'm glad they finally took all the deeds off line ..lol..


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ngski said:


> Just got back from the elk, believe or not had river sections to my self again, went with a few friends they decided to try a different section I stayed and hooked into some fish and that was it the fish turned off by the time the water cleared up. Buds talked me into fishing the lower section, should have fished the upper section, maybe that's were all the Pa'ns went. Still great fall day, fished a new section, added to my gps for future reference.
> 
> Have to check the camera to see if the pics are worth posting I'm still pinching my self about the lack of people.
> 
> ...


I will truely never understand why ppl keep putting there fingers in the gill rakers!..wow


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

and they call themselves fishermen... LOL


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

steelheader007 said:


> I will truely never understand why ppl keep putting there fingers in the gill rakers!..wow


In his defense he was keeping the fish for his dad, going into the smoker.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ngski said:


> In his defense he was keeping the fish for his dad, going into the smoker.


Well that makes me feel better!..lol..


----------

